# Making a homemade rat food mix, what to add?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to make my own homemade rat mix, I am currently going to add Mazuri rat and mouse diet, spiral pasta, and quaker oats. What else would be good to add?


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

As an aside, if you want to next time/you think your rats might like it, steel cut oats are healthier for humans. I'm not sure what the thinking is for them for ratties, though; anybody else? As for dry goods, a high-protein dog food is always a good idea. Actually, I used to uuusee/am planning on using again...Suebee's! That's the one. http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html That I kind of modified for my girl based on what she liked for her daily diet. I don't know, maybe replacing some of it with froot loops wasn't the best idea, but she was always very healthy and BOY she loved them.


----------



## hcroark (May 6, 2012)

Get ideas from more than one resource.That's what I do. Look at SueBee's. Debbie's (my personal fave). This one is vegan (I don't do vegan for my rats but there's good ideas here). Shunamite.


----------



## Ratlovercolorado (May 31, 2012)

Honestly I give the "kids" store bought small critter food with nuts, and crunchies once a day, then LOTS of fresh fruits, vegs, and meats ( I share my leftovers) two or three times a day. I have even found my kids like green jello... hehehe
You will find that maybe one likes this and the other likes that. I have also supplemented my new mama with some babyfood (chicken) and low fat cottage cheese(she doesn't like reg. cheese) for the extra protein she needs to nurse


----------

